# My Happy ER 32 Ball Bearing Collet Nut Saga



## Buffalo21 (Jun 24, 2020)

I about a year ago, after I had bought an ER 32 collet chuck and collets, I ordered a ER 32 ball bearing collet nut, from Rocky Mountain CNC, it arrived quickly, was excellent quality and worked as stated. Welp, about 3-4 weeks ago, I ordered an additional nut, so back to Rocky Mountain CNC, I order the new and improved ER 32 nut, same price. Then I wait and I wait, then after waiting a little more, I call about the order. The company President Jay Hilligrass, answers the phone and after a few minutes, he traces, the package, that for reason unknown, instead of being in Syracuse, is in Idaho, he jumps on the error and promises me he will ship out the replacement nut ASAP. So 3 days go by, and the wandering rogue ER 32 nut arrives on Monday morning. it looked like it had been repackaged twice by the USPS and finally sent to the correct address. Welp, at 2:30 this afternoon, in the mail delivery is the replacement nut, that was promised.

So at roughly 6:20 pm, I call Rocky Mountain CNC, talk again to Jay, he quickly remembered our conversation, I informed him the arrival on Monday and the arrival of the second package, today. I felt I should pay for the second nut, as it clearly was not his fault, but he would not hear of it. He again apologized for the snafu and said he was glad I got the product, even though there was a delay and said, he was glad it all worked out.

Damn, I do not know how to react, no whining, no bit&hing, no tales of business woes, just a company that want me to get what I had ordered, who knew these companies still actually existed. The nut was roughly $22 with shipping, not a huge amount, but to me it was the way they handled the issue that impressed me.


----------



## silverhawk (Jun 24, 2020)

Those are the exact ER32 nuts I ordered from rocky mountain cnc a few hours ago. That makes me feel very confident in my purchase! Thanks!

joe


----------



## Old Mud (Jun 25, 2020)

I also have a RM ER 32 nut. that i purchased over a year ago. Great simple design that works so smooth. Well worth the price.  would highly recommend it !!


----------



## Grinderman (Jun 27, 2020)

I just looked at the Rocky Mountain site for this nut. It doesn’t state that it is a bearing nut, is it? It also says to state sizes when ordering, 1/8, 1/4, etc ???


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 27, 2020)

Call 719.246.0343 ask for Jay


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 27, 2020)

Isn't it great to find a supplier who treats customers that way?  We have a local motor repair shop that doesn't pride themselves in customer service, it's just how it works out.  I've talked to the owner a few times and brought up the subject.  He sheepishly replies with comments like, "that's how I was raised" and "I shouldn't be considered special for just doing the right thing".  I've taken a couple of motors to him and don't price shop, lifetime customer here.

Bruce


----------



## Grinderman (Jun 27, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> Call 719.246.0343 ask for Jay


Just curious if the nut you guy’s got were the bearing style. $12.95 seems cheap for that type but great if it is.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 27, 2020)

They have (had) both regular nuts for $13 and bearing nuts for $20. Interesting that the bearing nut is no longer on the website store, and all of their eBay listings have been pulled. I purchased a better ER32 wrench from them last month through eBay.


----------



## Old Mud (Jun 27, 2020)

Grinderman said:


> Just curious if the nut you guy’s got were the bearing style. $12.95 seems cheap for that type but great if it is.




  Grinder, the one i got was $22. i think. I went to their site just now and noticed that nut looks different. (no swivel) maybe just the pic. but i sent Jay a message and if he's working today im sure he'll get back to me. I'll let you know.


----------



## Grinderman (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok, thanks. Seems like they aren’t selling the bearing style anymore.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 27, 2020)

RandyWilson said:


> They have (had) both regular nuts for $13 and bearing nuts for $20. Interesting that the bearing nut is no longer on the website store, and *all of their eBay listings have been pulled*. I purchased a better ER32 wrench from them last month through eBay.




And I mean this just happened. When this thread first posted I checked the listings to see if it was the same company I bought the wrench from, and the bearing nut was there. So in the last two days, they pulled the listings. Vacation time, maybe?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 27, 2020)

I never seen it listed in the store, on on the site. I originally bought mine through EBay, Rocky Mountain CNC was the vendor, when I called, Jay said they had it.


----------



## Old Mud (Jun 27, 2020)

grinder here is a pic. the bearing is the brass insert. Smoooo th. 

  .


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 27, 2020)

Old Mud,

the new version, the brass ring has been replaced by a steel ring


----------



## Old Mud (Jun 27, 2020)

Ah, i see. So they wouldn't sell that for $12.95 would they ? Seems they would have to sell a $hitload to make any money.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 27, 2020)

the steel one was the same price as the brass one, Jay said they switched over to the steel nut a while back


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 2, 2020)

Annnnd they are back


NEW - ER32 BEARING STYLE COLLET NUT


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jul 2, 2020)

YES!! So I didn’t lead everyone down the garden path!!

To say I happy with my experience with dealing with Rocky Mountain CNC and the products I got from them, would be a massive understatement.


----------



## Grinderman (Jul 12, 2020)

Can you use the standard 4 prong wrench with this nut?


----------



## silverhawk (Jul 12, 2020)

Grinderman said:


> Can you use the standard 4 prong wrench with this nut?


I am not sure if a four prong works, but the basic one prong wrench worked fine. 

joe


----------



## ddickey (Jul 12, 2020)

Here's the brass if you so desire.








						1PC ER32 Bearing Collet Nut Er32 Collet Chuck Holder Nut   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1PC ER32 Bearing Collet Nut Er32 Collet Chuck Holder Nut  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Grinderman (Jul 16, 2020)

Grinderman said:


> Can you use the standard 4 prong wrench with this nut?
> [/QUOTE
> I ordered and received a bearing nut from Rocky Mountain. The standard 4 prong wrench fits the nut fine. The nut itself though was a real piece of junk. The bearing felt like it had a handful of sand in it and even locks up when moved back and forth. Jay is sending me a new one so hopefully I just got a bad one. He said they are made in Spain but felt more like a China piece to me.


----------



## Grinderman (Feb 22, 2021)

Just an update on this ER32 bearing nut from Rocky Mountain. The first one I got had a terrible feeling bearing. It felt like it was filled with sand. I contacted Jay and he sent a replacement. The replacement felt better at first, but after using it a handful of times, the bearing again feels really bad. Sometimes when I remove it the bearing is actually locked up. The threads also seem to be cut poorly as it binds and has tight and loose spots. My two regular nuts go on smooth and easy. I do not over tighten it in case you wondered.
All in all it seems like a real piece of junk although the service from Jay was great. I realize it's only a $20 item but I hate throwing $20 bills in the garbage. Jay ended up giving me a refund and told me to throw the nut in the garbage (where it belongs)!


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Feb 22, 2021)

How do you determine the quality of an ER collet nut?  Rego-Fix created them and are the standard but how do you know if another brand is as good or if not how much worse?
Dave


----------



## Grinderman (Feb 22, 2021)

Either buy it and try it or rely on reviews I guess. Other folks on this thread seemed to like the Rocky Mountain nut but my experience was much different.


----------

